
Lame Neutering Performance Reviews - yuhong
https://mondaynote.com/lame-neutering-performance-reviews-b9b76ed29713
======
yuhong
The entire idea of HR centrally controlling or even measuring performance of
jobs other than things like easily measurable manual labor is fundamentally
flawed.

